# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Everyone with ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception here is a fix

## Jatchie

Open Config.wtf 
and add this 
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET gxWindow "1"

----------


## Jatchie

Sorry

----------


## asdfoo

> Sorry


<snip>


seriously this isn't any help unless you mention which application it's for.

----------


## Youda

Thanks, 
Worked for me
Game: WoW
Game directory: WoW/WTF/Config.wtf

----------


## Elie-M

didnt work for me. same error happened after login again.

----------


## haqzor7

> didnt work for me. same error happened after login again.


I have the same exact problem, except it randomly started happening. I was playing playing playing (version 3.3.5a or 3.5.5a I dont remember which) Now it randomly if I view certain parts of certain maps, I get wow error. Please help!

----------

